
The Virtual Typewriter Museum: Hansen writing ball - shawndumas
http://www.typewritermuseum.org/collection/brands/index.php3?machine=hansen&cat=kd
======
gagzilla
If it was done in 1870, the design is past copyright expiration. Would be a
fun project to recreate this machine- specially with 3D printers making it
more accessible to make. Anyone know where we might find the actual design?

------
gruseom
More on Nietzsche's use of it:

[http://www.malling-hansen.org/friedrich-nietzsche-and-his-
ty...](http://www.malling-hansen.org/friedrich-nietzsche-and-his-typewriter-a-
malling-hansen-writing-ball.html)

------
userbinator
It has a very... steampunk aesthetic to it.

